# Lee Hand Prime



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

I have an old stlye Lee hand prime loader, the one with the round primer trays. I was trying to sell it since I quit using it after I read about that Lee discountined it and the lawsuit that caused the change in design. Then today I read on the Lee website that you could send the old style back to them and for $12.50 + $5.00 for shipping they send the new style to you. I was wondering if anyone, dealer, in town that would do the same minus the shipping charge?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Doubt it, even if you did find someone to do that they wouldn't eat the shipping so either way you'd be better off sending it back to the company.


----------

